# Pay Rises at Anglo



## PaddyW (20 Aug 2010)

Is what I've read this morning true? Alan Dukes bumped up by 32k a year. Non executive directors by 66%? Is this a joke?


----------



## Towger (20 Aug 2010)

Nope, It is Ireland.


----------



## PaddyW (20 Aug 2010)

Touché


----------



## suemoo1 (20 Aug 2010)

According to indo he took a paycut?  wonder if there are any jobs going in there??


----------



## PaddyW (20 Aug 2010)

I've actually just seen that Sue.


----------



## NorfBank (20 Aug 2010)

Dukes approved for salary of €250k but takes salary of €150k.

If you haven't seen it:

http://www.independent.ie/national-news/chairman-of-anglo-cuts-own-salary-by-euro100000-2305044.html


----------



## Sunny (20 Aug 2010)

On top of two State pensions....

Pays to do things in the Public Interest


----------



## Towger (20 Aug 2010)

Ah but I am sure the good old pension is based on the 250k..


----------



## Mpsox (20 Aug 2010)

Sunny said:


> On top of two State pensions....
> 
> Pays to do things in the Public Interest


 
In fairness, why should Dukes do it for nothing?. Would you?


----------



## Sunny (20 Aug 2010)

Mpsox said:


> In fairness, why should Dukes do it for nothing?. Would you?


 
No but I wouldn't have hired a retired politician to be chairman of a bank.


----------



## Mpsox (20 Aug 2010)

Sunny said:


> No but I wouldn't have hired a retired politician to be chairman of a bank.


 
So who else would you have employed, a Irish banker?, an Irish Regualtor?. If you want anyone from abroad, he'd cost far more then Dukes is getting paid. Plus Dukes is an economist, he's known and worked in Brussels and is an ex Minister for Finance.

I'm not saying he's ideal, but he's a better fit then a lot of other politicians


----------



## Sunny (20 Aug 2010)

Mpsox said:


> So who else would you have employed, a Irish banker?, an Irish Regualtor?. If you want anyone from abroad, he'd cost far more then Dukes is getting paid. Plus Dukes is an economist, he's known and worked in Brussels and is an ex Minister for Finance.
> 
> I'm not saying he's ideal, but he's a better fit then a lot of other politicians


 
I have no problem paying a chairman €1 million a year if he is the right guy. I have nothing against Dukes but he is not the first politician/senior civil servant to 'retire' on generous pensions and then suddenly end up in employment on State boards etc.


----------



## canicemcavoy (20 Aug 2010)

Alan Dukes is allegedly meant to represent the consumer on Anglo. Yet he doesn't feel that he needs to answer questions put by public representatives (ie, representing those paying him him six-figure salary):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aDtYwqo6g84

http://thestory.ie/2010/06/16/dukes-and-ross-at-finance-committee/



> Ross: “Did you interview the new board members? Did you even interview [the Fianna Fail fundraiser and 'protege' of Charlie Haughey] Aidan Eames?”
> Dukes: “Eh, well… I’m not going to answer that question”.
> Ross: Why not? Why not answer that question? How much are these people being paid? How much is the taxpayer paying them?
> Dukes: You can look at our annual reports for this year when they come out, I don’t need to answer these questions.


 
What a farce.


----------



## Complainer (20 Aug 2010)

canicemcavoy said:


> Alan Dukes is allegedly meant to represent the consumer on Anglo.


Where did you get that from?


----------



## Towger (20 Aug 2010)

The Anglo 'consumer' as in Joe the Developer, not Joe the average Joe bloggs Tax Payer?


----------



## Chris (20 Aug 2010)

Sunny said:


> I have no problem paying a chairman €1 million a year if he is the right guy. I have nothing against Dukes but he is not the first politician/senior civil servant to 'retire' on generous pensions and then suddenly end up in employment on State boards etc.



I fully agree with this. Dukes is merely ensuring that politicians' vested interests of keeping Anglo alive at all costs are seen through. Employing a foreign banker, assuming there are competent ones out there, could result in him/her turning around and saying "this corpse of a business needs to be put to rest".


----------



## canicemcavoy (20 Aug 2010)

Complainer said:


> Where did you get that from?


 
He's the "public interest" director. ("Consumer" was possibly the wrong word, more like "citizen")


----------



## TLC (20 Aug 2010)

Fox & Hen house situation???


----------



## Complainer (20 Aug 2010)

canicemcavoy said:


> He's the "public interest" director. ("Consumer" was possibly the wrong word, more like "citizen")


As I understand it, like every other director of every other company and govt body, his sole responsibility is to the organisation itself, and he would be leaving himself exposed under the companies acts if he did acted in the public interest.


----------



## canicemcavoy (20 Aug 2010)

In that case, isn't the term "public interest director" a contradiction in terms and why has noone in the media picked up on this?


----------



## Complainer (20 Aug 2010)

canicemcavoy said:


> In that case, isn't the term "public interest director" a contradiction in terms and why has noone in the media picked up on this?


Yes - it is a bit of a misnomer. I remember some media coverage on this issue during the first round of these appointments.


----------



## george.shaw (20 Aug 2010)

Alan Dukes and the rest of them have a lot to answer for.

As do much of the media for their poor analysis and journalism on the Anglo debacle.

The continuing naivety is astounding!


----------

